# Cannot connect to DirectTivo via Serial or network



## phillyb111 (Mar 31, 2007)

I used the zipper on my direct tivo hughes dvr-40. Everything went smooth and perfect except even though i set the ip address and router ip, I cannot ping or telnet to that IP. I used the TRENDnet TU2-ET100 network card as recommended. Tutorials said to then connect through serial, I connected the serial cable to my pc, used hyperterminal with the correct settings(as far as i know) and did not see any connectivity.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Did your serial cable ever work for you?

You can somewhat test the serial cable by shorting the very tip and the next section back together with a scrap of wire, paper clip, etc. The section closest to the base of the plug is the "signal ground" and we don't want to involve it - just the transmit and receive signals.

With the short in place, try typing on your keyboard while running your terminal program - you should see what you type echoed on the screen (it may take 3 hands to do this, so get an assistant to work the keys if needed... I'll send you my cat, she is good at it.  )

If this doesn't work then your cable is bad or you've selected the wrong serial port and/or baud rate with your program. If it _does_ work then you're not 100% sure the cable is working as it _could_ have the transmit and receive wired backwards - it that is the case, the echo-while-shorted test will work but it will never work plugged into a Tivo/DTivo.


----------



## phillyb111 (Mar 31, 2007)

I am able to use hyper terminal to talk to my box using bash. I use IFCONFIG and it only shows loopback, not eth0 or any other networking device. Is it possible that it is not detecting the usb network device? The link light is on solid on the network card.

I am definately open for any suggestions


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

What software version are you running?? 6.2 or 6.2a??
Do you get link lights on your adapter to show your tivo recognizes it??


----------



## phillyb111 (Mar 31, 2007)

I believe that I am using 6.2a. There is a link light that is solidly lit on the usb-ethernet device.

Is there a command that will tell me for sure what version is installed 6.2 or 6.2a to be more confident?

Thanks


----------



## phillyb111 (Mar 31, 2007)

I feel silly, i am definately using 6.2a. Hopefully that will help give you some info on how to get my usb working =)


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

What are the IP's of your router and tivo? What is the range used by your router for DHCP? does your author file set your IP to something different than what you expect?


----------



## phillyb111 (Mar 31, 2007)

While i am a tivo newbie, i am definately not a networking newbie.


router 192.168.0.1
net 192.168.0.124

i have it set up statically, but even if i didnt, i have the router congigured to assign it that ip address for its MAC address.

either way, ifconfig shows that there is not eth0, i believe it is not a networking problem but a usb problem

any insight would be greatly appreciate =)


----------



## spnewman (Feb 14, 2007)

I am having trouble connecting serial, I cannot ftp or telenet. I checked the cable as listed in the other post how to test it.
I made the cable myself, using the diagram at this link http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/35.html

Is this configuration right? I can't do any bash prompts. I have a DirecTV Dvr40 running 6.2a with ptvnet and tweak installed.
However, when I reboot the system, I can see the information (I have been using TeraTerm). So that is telling me the recieving connection is fine, but the sending one is wrong.
Oddly enough, I did have a connection once, how I do not know, the wiring is the same.

Any ideas


----------

